# Nice Web Site



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Came across this web site this morning and thought is was pretty good. Hope you folks enjoy it. http://www.pinterest.com/kathygibbs2/knitting-skills-and-philosophy/


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I could easily spend a week just looking through this website. I opened some of the tutorials and they look really clear and easy to follow. Great find.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

So could I; thanks, Duchess. I've bookmarked it for future reference.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

A wealth of information - thank you.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, so much to learn, so little time. I like the others could spend a week just looking at this one board!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for Sharing the link.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Wonderful website. Thank you for the link!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks. Just sent it to all my knitting friends.


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

Love this--thanks so much!!!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thank you for link. finally found a short row w&t method that even I can understand. now I think I can finally finish my sweater wip of 2 yrs!!!!!!!


----------



## theknittinglady (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mfndrn (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you. Great great site.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Oh my goodness, so much to learn, so little time. I like the others could spend a week just looking at this one board!


I agree!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Tremendous amount of information - bookmarked it for future use. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi I spend a lot of time on pinterest to my shame and this will certainly add more thank you for sharing


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

That looks very intersting - thank you


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice information; thanks for the link!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Oops, double post


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Definitely "Following" KathyGibbs2's board, a real treasure-trove of information. Thank you.&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

OMGoodness, that's a fab site. Thank you so much; I have it bookmarked. Everyone is on here today. I went to the site, drooled, and when I came back to thank you, I couldn't find your blog!!! LOL So I finally did; thank you!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

I too have bookmarked this site. Looks like lots of good info.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

What a great site. I dare say there is something on there for all of us. Thanks so very much for sharing.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

So much great information. I have bookmarked it for future use - I have already found patterns that I've also bookmarked. Thank you so much.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Limey287 said:


> Tremendous amount of information - bookmarked it for future use. Thanks so much for sharing


I totally agree with Limey287. I think this is great and you can go to it any time of day or night and get the info at your finger tips while carrying your project with you. Thanks. And I love pinterest!!!!!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Duchess of Dachshunds said:


> Came across this web site this morning and thought is was pretty good. Hope you folks enjoy it. http://www.pinterest.com/kathygibbs2/knitting-skills-and-philosophy/


Great hints on this page I already use some of them but quite a lot are new We can always learn new things I am on Pinterest I just do not get e lot of time to check it out very often as I find one could spend hours just looking . thanks for posting. :thumbup:


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks! I added it to my 'follow boards'. I can get lost in pintrest and spend hours going through the site!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Oh my goodness, so much to learn, so little time. I like the others could spend a week just looking at this one board!


So true. There are so many links to things that I have been wanting to know how to do and others that I will use but had not thought about.

Thank you Duchess for this very useful site.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Saved this one to look through again and again. 

Off topic a bit, Duchess just have to say that your fur babies are beautiful. I have 2 dachshunds myself.....a long hair red sable, and a long hair blue dapple/merle. First time in my life to have 'little dogs'.......except since they were raised with Rottweilers they just think that they are short legged Rotties.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Site very helpful for me. Thank you much.


----------



## caligrlknits (May 6, 2013)

Duchess of Dachshunds said:


> Came across this web site this morning and thought is was pretty good. Hope you folks enjoy it. http://www.pinterest.com/kathygibbs2/knitting-skills-and-philosophy/


Thanks this looks fascinating!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow! thanks for sharing. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Pattymae (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing,great site.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Lovely Pinterest board. Thanks - I'm following it now


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Know what I can do in my spare time!!


----------

